# النسخة الثامنة من مرجع المهندسين الكيميائيين كاملة Perry 2008



## المهندس علي ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*النسخة الثامنة من مرجع المهندسين**الكيميائين كاملة** Perry 2008* 
هذه أخر نسخة من كتاب2008 
Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook 
وهي كاملة وفي ملف pdf واحد

http://rapidshare.com/files/11306251...thEd-2008_.pdf​


----------



## marvel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكـ على هذه النسخة الجديده

لكن اتمنى لو تضع لنا رابط على موقع

ويا حبذا ifile او zshare

وربي يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حسام ح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## CHE Amjad (9 يناير 2009)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## Eng.Amir (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور حبيبي لكن ممكن توضع على رابط اخر.
ولك منا الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رانيا عوض الله (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور ولك التحية


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي.


----------



## Eng.Amir (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير جزاء .


----------



## Khadra (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور ربنا يجزيك خير عن كل حرف استنفع به قراء هذا الكتاب


----------



## &هند& (16 يناير 2009)

شكررررا لك اخي جزيل الشكر


بارك الله فيك

..


----------



## kema (16 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لكـ على هذه النسخة الجديده

لكن اتمنى لو تضع لنا رابط على موقع

ويا حبذا ifile او zshare

وربي يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## sheresh (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SENIOR (24 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمود 79 (25 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على هذه المشاركة الطيبة.......


----------



## سبنا (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب وعلى تذكيرنا بايام الجامعة


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المتواصل


----------



## البرنس الحزين (30 يوليو 2009)

*البرنس الحزين*

اللله يديك العافية انا عايز بحث فى صناعة السكر


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمني ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

ممنون مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## رامى اسماعيل صالح (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## البعث (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على ما قدمته لنا
ولكن ممكن تحمل على موقع 
ifile او zshare


----------



## امير العراق (27 مارس 2010)

اغاتي بارك الله فيك ولكن لم نحصل على الكتاب يقول لايوج جزاك الله عنا خيرا اذا امكن ان ترعه على اي موقع آخر


----------



## حيدر الملاح (28 مارس 2010)

*Error*

The file could not be found. Please check the download link
جزاك الله الف خير ممكن موقع ثاني


----------



## fantom2006 (28 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررراخى الكريم


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور الله يجزاك الخير


----------

